# siding ventilation



## Alkyd (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm currently painting an older home (App. 1950) that has many layers of paint therefore blocking any moisture that moves from the interior of the house through the exterior walls. This blockage has cause massive peeling where the paint is coming off in large sheets. I purchased some wedge vents to slide between the lap siding but realize that this older wood siding is made with a "lip" like tongue and groove therefore the wedge vents will not work. Has anyone used or installed the tiny circular vents that go in between the wall stud bays? If so how far apart are they both horizontially and vertically? Are there any other ideas on this problem. Thanks


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

We used to install them every 2 feet, about 12 inches from the top.. if it's what I think you are talking about. Definatly lead paint you are staring at... you may want to check with your county on codes for both as well as your local wood stores to see if you can even match it close... just in case. Your on the right track though, nice to see a painter that knows how moisture effects a wall. You learned from an old schooler.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

....and it's sad to see the one's that don't. I seem to be finding a ton of lap siding caulked shut here lately and it makes my stomach turn. It doesn't just affect the siding, but the structural wood too. Also, it seems that someone around here is recommending to homeowners with that faulty cardboard siding to caulk all the gaps so it will hold up somewhat longer....talk about a big mistake.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Gah, you mean that 17 inch wide GA Pacific siding? I don't get why people think houses are airproof.


----------

